Jade: A Desktop Environment Built with Webkit2, JavaScript and Python - djsumdog
======
pekim
The link to the repo appears to be missing. I think that it is probably
[https://github.com/codesardine/Jadesktop](https://github.com/codesardine/Jadesktop).

